
AR Comparison Guide: ARCore vs. ARKit vs. Vuforia vs. AR Foundation - barbelldan
https://circuitstream.com/blog/augmented-reality-guide/
======
alasdair_
One other cross-platform (i.e. using either ARKit or ARCore as a base) AR
solution is Niantic's "Real World Platform" \-
[https://nianticlabs.com/blog/nbrdc-
update-110619/](https://nianticlabs.com/blog/nbrdc-update-110619/)

------
arielm
For reference, Vuforia currently seems to be the most installed SDK on both
iOS (53%) and Android (70%) apps, beating ARKit (45%) and ARCore (34%).

Source: [https://appfigures.com/top-
sdks/ar_vr/all](https://appfigures.com/top-sdks/ar_vr/all)

~~~
barbelldan
Awesome, thanks for this stat.

